# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Кто-нибудь читал Чака Паланика?

## Kirill2142

В общем-то я уже спросил

----------


## Scorpio

Ну, я прочитал "Бойцовский клуб" (после того, как просмотрел одноименный фильм Финчера). А что?  ::

----------


## basurero

> Ну, я прочитал "Бойцовский клуб" (после того, как просмотрел одноименный фильм Финчера). А что?

 Фильм намного лучше, чем книга, не так думаешь?

----------


## Leof

> Фильм намного лучше, чем книга, не так думаешь?

 Фильм намного лучше, чем книга, ты так не думаешь/не считаешь?
The movie is much better than the book, don't you think so? 
Фильм намного лучше, чем книга, не так ли?
The movie is much better than the book, isn't it. 
Фильм намного лучше, чем книга, или ты думаешь по-другому?
The movie is much better than the book, or you think other?

----------


## ST

нормально. и фильм и книга. еще читал "колыбельная", и про самолет, не помню название. но fight club-зэ бэст, однозначно...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.lib.ru/INPROZ/PALANUK/  http://chuckpalahniuk.net/

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Ну, я прочитал "Бойцовский клуб" (после того, как просмотрел одноименный фильм Финчера). А что?    Фильм намного лучше, чем книга, не так думаешь?

 Честно говоря, не уверен. Но, надо признаться, что копия фильма у меня довольно убогая, к тому же переведенная одним из тех полупрофессиональных переводчиков, которые гнусавят и заикаются -- так что получить удовольствие от фильма трудновато.
Впрочем, учитывая сюжет, от него вообще трудно получить удовольствие.  ::

----------


## SSSS

Читал Choke... Надо признать, что несколько mind-@@@@ing (пардон май Френч), но, в общем, понравилось...

----------

